# Making gains in strength, but not much on size



## Rdub9281 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I was going 2 give a rough rundown of my training/diet and see what everyone thought. Without being 2 specific, over the last 3 weeks I changed up my program to lifting as heavy of weight as I can, with very slow negative movements(3-5 seconds each rep), and explosive positive movements. I have never done this before, and my strength gains have went through the roof so far! Also, I weigh about 145 pounds on a heavy day, I'm a very hard gainer and I'm lifting for overall size/mass. Like I said I'm defenitly getting stronger, and way more lean, because I just now started taking my diet very seriously. So I feel great, other than I'm putting on more lean muscle which is awesome, but not getting any real size. I will upload some pictures and wondered if u guys had any tips such as more reps, less reps, more calories,proteins,fats....  I'm lifting on a 3-4 set per workout, 6-10 reps for workout program right now, like I said with slow negative and fast positive movements. And I USED 2 eat anything in sight, but have recently(last month or so) changed 2 eating as often as possible, but lean, "healthy"foods. I eat a ton of chicken,eggs,lean hamburger,sausage,and cereals. I take 2 protein shakes a day, along with creatine and just started animal pak m-stak. Last thing is I've noticed more size during my pump in the gym than ever before, but I feel I'm not getting much overall size after I'm done, or on rest dAys. 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 11, 2014)

My most recent pictures 



















You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 11, 2014)

You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Dannie (Jun 11, 2014)

Keep on making strength gains and size will follow.
Also take an average of your daily caloric intake and increase that amount by 200kcal every 6-10 weeks

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2014)

Anytime I do TUT for an extended period of time I gain a good amount of strength, but feel like I maintain or lose some size.


----------



## Dr.G (Jun 11, 2014)

i am not sure what you mean by 4 sets a workout...you mean ONLY 4 sets per muscle group????????
 anyway..here is my suugesstions:
1- keep doing fast positive slow negative
2- variation: one day go heavy as you are doing but other days go high reps to failure using drop sets. also variation in exercises
3- no need for more supplements
4- sleep well and rest well.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok will do, and I mean for example on chest and tricep day, I'll do 4 chest excercise a, and 4 tricep excercises, with at least 3 sets each. 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 12, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> I eat a ton of chicken,eggs,lean hamburger,sausage,and cereals. I take 2 protein shakes a day, along with creatine and just started animal pak m-stak.


A ton?  That would be 2,000 pounds. I think you are exaggerating.  How many pounds of chicken did you eat today?  

How many eggs?  Did you eat the yolks (you should)?  How much oatmeal did you consume with the eggs?

How many pounds of hamburger did you eat today?  

Cereals???  

How much rice?

How much potatoes?

How much green, leafy spinach?


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 12, 2014)

I eat a pound of hamburger just as a meal once or twice a week, and 1.3 pounds of chicken once or twice a week. And other days I'll eat about 4 eggs as a meal, then actually eat dinner with my family or whatever. Long story shirt I eat about 4 actual meals a day, and eat about every 2 hours


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2014)

By the way, you look great.  If you want to add size, though, you need to increase your eating.  At your age, it is especially difficult, because of metabolism, but also because most folks your age have no clue how to eat properly for putting on size.  When I was your age there was no internet to ask about this stuff.  You have an advantage, so use it.

Buy the food and cook your own meals, and do not wait on mom to do them.

Try this tomorrow.

1.  8 eggs, one cup (dry measure) oatmeal, two slices of whole grain toast, and a cup of tea or coffee.

2. 8 oz (that's half a pound) chicken breast, cup of rice, spinach

3. Repeat 2.

4. 8 oz chicken, half cup of rice, spinach

5. 8 oz chicken, spinach

6. right before bed, two cups cottage cheese with almonds.

Drink the protein shakes at workouts only.

That's two pounds of chicken and plenty of carbs in one day.

Do that tomorrow and let us know if you can get it all down.  Then keep doing it every day for a month, and let us know if you put on any size.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok I will do my best 2 fallow that, and I'll admit man some people need personal trainers 2 motivate them or get them in the gym, not me. That's the easy part. I need a chef screaming EAT EAT! Haha the diet part is way harder than the exercise. And I have lifting buddies that have such a hard time wanting 2 eat too much when trying 2 lose weight, and I'm the exact opposite. Just not a very big guy and it's hard for me 2 just constantly pound food. Although it is getting easier every week, so I'm making progress. Thx a lot for the tips 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 13, 2014)

Also I've heard parts like calves are the hardest 2 gain size, my calves r huge. And I've heard chest is the easiest to grow, and did u guys notice how small my chest is? Pisses me off!! I weigh 143 pounds(ish) and maxed out 6 months ago at 225 on bench. Any tips or reasons y im having this issue?


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2014)

I think your chest looks fine. It is proportional.  If you really want to focus on it, widen your grip when doing bench presses, and make sure to do incline presses with a barbell, too.  

Be thankful for the calves.  Mine look about like a chicken's.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok man will do, and haha see I've heard a lot of tht, Thts the biggest muscle on my body and prolly the least trained I don't get it


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Dr.G (Jun 13, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Ok will do, and I mean for example on chest and tricep day, I'll do 4 chest excercise a, and 4 tricep excercises, with at least 3 sets each.
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best



ah ok thats good.
as for your chest you can do dumbell presses instead of bench , go down and go up in a full range. also you can do dumbbell flies and as you approach failure continue with dumbbell presses this way you hit your chest hard before your triceps get tired.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 16, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> By the way, you look great.  If you want to add size, though, you need to increase your eating.  At your age, it is especially difficult, because of metabolism, but also because most folks your age have no clue how to eat properly for putting on size.  When I was your age there was no internet to ask about this stuff.  You have an advantage, so use it.
> 
> Buy the food and cook your own meals, and do not wait on mom to do them.
> 
> ...



Come back and let us know how that diet is working for you.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 16, 2014)

Will do thx for the the advice 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 16, 2014)

You look good man, and id kill for your abs lol...how old are you? When I was younger, I was the same as you, VERY hard gainer.  As I got older it just came easier.  Im still not huge(im always between 195 and 200) and I eat alot of calories in a day. The size will come, it just takes guys like you and me more time than others. I make my own "weight gainer" shakes which I adjust the proportion of to make sure I get my calories everyday. Its cheap and tastes good.
16oz 2% milk
2/3 cup quick oats
2 tbsp peanut butter
1 and 1/2 scoops of vanilla protein powder
MyFitness Pal tells me thats 805 calories. If im at the end of the day and still need around 400, I just make a half of one of those. Keeping track of your calories is huge when trying to build mass.  Good luck brother!


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ya thx man, and I'm 22. I've always been active all my life with sports and what not. But been hard at it lifting for about 3 years, and only been serious with diet,calorie/water intake, for about a year now. So I can't complain 2 much, but when u see ur numbers going up in the gym, but not on the scale it's frustrating. But starting 2 look at it if I keep getting stronger and not bigger, I'll b one stacked mo fo at 145 pounds haha so it's a win win I guess, just ready to see what I'll look like in the future


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 17, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> My most recent pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look outstanding! Keep doing what you are. Its definitely working! As of right now you could walk in anywhere and you more than likely would be in the best shape of anyone.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 17, 2014)

Well I appreciate it, but as dumb as it sounds I have 2 keep telling myself I'm not as small as I think, cuz i was always so small as a kid. But I'm only like 5'9 or so, 145 pounds, so I just feel so small walking around in street clothes, cuz u can't see that kind of thing on me quite yet unless I'm at the gym or somewhere like a swimming pool u kno what I mean?


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 17, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Well I appreciate it, but as dumb as it sounds I have 2 keep telling myself I'm not as small as I think, cuz i was always so small as a kid. But I'm only like 5'9 or so, 145 pounds, so I just feel so small walking around in street clothes, cuz u can't see that kind of thing on me quite yet unless I'm at the gym or somewhere like a swimming pool u kno what I mean?
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best



I have an idea for you. Invest some money in slim fitting shirts that show off your physique. You will feel better I guarantee it! For example the clothes you workout in show off your physique. All your clothes ( Especially Shirts) should show off your physique. You are ripped and in great shape!

Ross Department stores have some great shirts I have found that are slim fit. You can go there and find a $40 shirt that looks good for $9 bucks! I couldn't believe it but its true.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 17, 2014)

Been trying that lately, and it does help a lot. And sweet bro I will look into that


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 19, 2014)

gotta say seeing results feels great. Idk if it's my diet, or workouts, but something has really been jump starting my body lately. I try 2 go up at least 5 pounds each week on most exercises, but this week I've nailed every lift, and even went up 10 pounds on some and got it fairly easy. I had 2 guys in the gym tell me that I'm looking bigger this week, and that's always a reassuring feeling, considering u c urself in the mirror every day, and sometimes don't notice as much as other people. I'm extremely motivated, and can't wait to keep going up! Just wanna get that mass up! 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 19, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> seeing results feels great. Idk if it's my diet, or workouts, but something has really been jump starting my body lately. I try 2 go up at least 5 pounds each week on most exercises, but this week I've nailed every lift, and even went up 10 pounds on some and got it fairly easy. I had 2 guys in the gym tell me that I'm looking bigger this week . . .


Have you been eating as suggested above at post #10?

I ask because I packed on 7 pounds in a month once somebody on one of these boards told me how to eat.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 19, 2014)

Not exactly, but it's a working progress. I'm doing my best 2 get to that, but def cleaned my diet up and started watching calories more.


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 19, 2014)

Take pictures every week and compare what you looked like at the beginning of the month. Gains are slow even with gear

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 19, 2014)

Will do, was sup 2 start my first test injection Friday, but the guy is being slow. Hopefully start soon and maybe that will help get me over the edge a little.


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 19, 2014)

Why would you get it from some guy? Get it from one of our sponsors and you know what kind of quality you will get. 
Crimson is a great place to start 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bucknaked (Jun 20, 2014)

Dude, Im gonna give you the best advice youre ever gonna get for gaining size but Im only going  to give you two words so you'll have to google theto research for yourself so you'll understand how it works but you wont be sorry once you do it. "Cumulative Fatigue " stop  counting reps and focuss on time under tension.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 20, 2014)

Well this guy is local and I kno his stuff is good cuz a buddy uses it, but doesn't do me much good when he acts like this. And will do, but just by the way u said time under tension it sounds kinda like what I'm doing. Focusing on going real slow on negative movement(tension) and exploding coming into positive movement. 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 20, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Well this guy is local and I kno his stuff is good cuz a buddy uses it, but doesn't do me much good when he acts like this. And will do, but just by the way u said time under tension it sounds kinda like what I'm doing. Focusing on going real slow on negative movement(tension) and exploding coming into positive movement.
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


no doubt but its always nice having your own source . your probably being middle maned also. pm me if you need some direction 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 20, 2014)

I kno I'm being middle manned haha but I might have 2. I kno they have been using for a year or more, but idk if they r as "careful" as I wanna b. The only thing I wanna do more than I have a feeling they do is prevention. I don't want bitch tits or fucked up man parts u hear wut I'm sayin? 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 20, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> I kno I'm being middle manned haha but I might have 2. I kno they have been using for a year or more, but idk if they r as "careful" as I wanna b. The only thing I wanna do more than I have a feeling they do is prevention. I don't want bitch tits or fucked up man parts u hear wut I'm sayin?
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


pm me brother I can help you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hell ya thx man!!


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 21, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Will do, was sup 2 start my first test injection Friday, but the guy is being slow. Hopefully start soon and maybe that will help get me over the edge a little.



You have not yet started the diet laid out in post #10, but you are in a hurry to start steroids?  And you are 22?  Please get your diet sorted out first and give it some time to work.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 21, 2014)

My diet is getting better and better, and I'm not starting today. It'll b a little while, just getting everything laid out. 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## RokSolid15 (Jun 23, 2014)

The man above me is correct.  Do your research on time under tension.  If you go heavy with low reps and a short time under tension in each set you need to do more sets.  Hit a month or 2 with strength training then switch it back to hypertrophy.  For now be happy with the strength gains, mass gains will come as you get stronger.


----------



## RokSolid15 (Jun 23, 2014)

Also increase your caloric intake.  Eat more carbs, more fats, more protein.   You have to eat big to get big.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 23, 2014)

Good tips guys, keep them comin, feel better every single week, looking better 2


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 24, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Good tips guys, keep them comin, feel better every single week, looking better 2


What's your diet look like now?
Post up what you eat (and drink) today.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 25, 2014)

Today was kinda messed up, I try to wake up and eat eggs for breakfast, but didn't have time. And had a rest day in the gym but played a double header in slow pitch softball 2n so was busy. So this isn't the healthiest I kno, but I could eat cake all day and not get fat so for me bad calories r better than no calories. Had a banana at 7, had a cinnamon roll and a bag of chips from a vending machine at 9, 6" steak,bacon and cheese sub and a bag of chips for lunch at 1130. The other 6" of my sandwich at 330, and 3 wings that my girlfriend was eating. Played my softball games, then ate 3 natures harvest chicken breasts( about a pound) and a good amount of chicken flavored noodles. Drank about a half gallon of milk at lunch, and close 2 a gallon of water throughout the day. Not perfect I know, but I'm improving. I'll get there one day


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## bucknaked (Jul 3, 2014)

Y On 





RokSolid15 said:


> The man above me is correct.  Do your research on time under tension.  If you go heavy with low reps and a short time under tension in each set you need to do more sets.  Hit a month or 2 with strength training then switch it back to hypertrophy.  For now be happy with the strength gains, mass gains will come as you get stronger.




Thanks, bro. I used this method in 1990 after reading Dr. Authur Jones's book. He created Nautulis equipment and trained Aronold Casey Vitor Franko Sergio ect ect. I was 138lbs and worked out for two hours 5 days s week prior to and couldnt gain weight. After I read sbout this method for the fourth time I finally tried it and within 7months I gained 57lbs on a hrt dose of Test E but only used it for four months . I wss literally gainibg 20-30lbs per cycle. I went from 138 to 195lbs and only trained for 50 - 60 minutes 5 days per week instesd of. 120 mins


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 21, 2014)

Time under tension is something that your focus should def be shifted to if it isn't. Get your diet right. You can do all the lifting you want and it won't matter unless you are getting an adequate food supply. I graduated HS at 117lbs. I started training a couple years after and made decent progress, as most anybody would, but only after I got my diet somewhat on point did I make my way to the weight I wanted to be at.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well ok let's put it this way, I'm the kind of guy that could eat cake and drink pop all day long, and not get fat. I don't, all I drink is water or milk anymore, and eat as much protein as I can. I mean should I throw in junk meals every now and then for calories?


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 21, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Well ok let's put it this way, I'm the kind of guy that could eat cake and drink pop all day long, and not get fat. I don't, all I drink is water or milk anymore, and eat as much protein as I can. I mean should I throw in junk meals every now and then for calories?
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


I thought the same as you until I counted how much I ate and trained my body to be hungry and take in mass amounts of food. Do whatever you have to get calories down... make sure u get protein and then go crazy.... chipotle five guys are my favorites lol


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jul 22, 2014)

Haha well that's exactly wut I'm gonna start doing. Counting carbs and protein, and as long as I'm getting as much as I need, I'll put down an entire pizza if I want haha


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 22, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Haha well that's exactly wut I'm gonna start doing. Counting carbs and protein, and as long as I'm getting as much as I need, I'll put down an entire pizza if I want haha
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


Sounds like a good plan ... if its hard for you to get fat you will do well.... don't do cardio either


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 22, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Well ok let's put it this way, I'm the kind of guy that could eat cake and drink pop all day long, and not get fat. I don't, all I drink is water or milk anymore, and eat as much protein as I can. I mean should I throw in junk meals every now and then for calories?


Negged for eating cake all day.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jul 22, 2014)

I said I could, but I don't. Conveniently, it's still there if u would like 2 go back and read it again! I was just implying getting fat is not a worry of mine. I have a low bf%, just wanting more mass. Actually not much of a sweets kinda guy so that's a plus. And ya the only cardio I ever do is back and fourth from the weights haha. 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just started messin with the cumulative fatigue method today.  It will be a nice change up.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just got negged for something that he read wrong. I sense a man crush..


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 22, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> By the way, you look great.  If you want to add size, though, you need to increase your eating.  At your age, it is especially difficult, because of metabolism, but also because most folks your age have no clue how to eat properly for putting on size.  When I was your age there was no internet to ask about this stuff.  You have an advantage, so use it.
> 
> Buy the food and cook your own meals, and do not wait on mom to do them.
> 
> ...




Your diet sucks.  Try the above.


----------



## bucknaked (Jul 26, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I just started messin with the cumulative fatigue method today.  It will be a nice change up.    :nerd
> 
> Awesome to hear! For gaining size, yowont find a faster method... kreeep us posted


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 26, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> I just got negged for something that he read wrong. I sense a man crush..
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


Negged for gayest tagline on the internet.


----------



## bucknaked (Jul 28, 2014)

No offense meant... but do your best to avoid dairy for your protien sourcesince so much commercialraised cattle are pumped full of antibiotics and hormones bcuz of the gmo feed is so unhealthy for the cattle they have to pump em full of shit to keep em alive and producing milk which is full of estrogen.and passed along to you. Estrogen isnt your friend obviously unless youre s teenage girl... Haha.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haha makes sense man, and over the last 3 weeks, I've upped my calories, and started monitoring protein intake. I weighed 144-145 ish, so was trying 2 get 200 grams of protein. I thought I was getting enough but I wasn't, but started counting it making sure, and I've gained 6 pounds in 3 weeks! And for a little guy like me, that's a ton. I'm the heaviest I've ever been in my life right now


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 1, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> trying 2 get 200 grams of protein. I thought I was getting enough but I wasn't, but started counting it making sure, and I've gained 6 pounds in 3 weeks! And for a little guy like me, that's a ton. I'm the heaviest I've ever been in my life right now


Good to hear.  Diet matters.  Eat!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 2, 2014)

bucknaked said:


> Y On
> 
> 
> Thanks, bro. I used this method in 1990 after reading Dr. Authur Jones's book. He created Nautulis equipment and trained Aronold Casey Vitor Franko Sergio ect ect. I was 138lbs and worked out for two hours 5 days s week prior to and couldnt gain weight. After I read sbout this method for the fourth time I finally tried it and within 7months I gained 57lbs on a hrt dose of Test E but only used it for four months . I wss literally gainibg 20-30lbs per cycle. I went from 138 to 195lbs and only trained for 50 - 60 minutes 5 days per week instesd of. 120 mins





bucknaked said:


> No offense meant... but do your best to avoid dairy for your protien sourcesince so much commercialraised cattle are pumped full of antibiotics and hormones bcuz of the gmo feed is so unhealthy for the cattle they have to pump em full of shit to keep em alive and producing milk which is full of estrogen.and passed along to you. Estrogen isnt your friend obviously unless youre s teenage girl... Haha.




A lot of good knowledge! You should be posting more often.

P.S. Here is my log http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...s-Weight-Loss-Log-with-help-of-Roid-Cut-Stack


----------

